# How To Define "Respect" For Other Religions?



## Awakeand Singh (Jan 29, 2012)

"Do not say that the Vedas and the Koran (semitic books i.e. Bible, Torah and Qur'an) are false. Those who do not contemplate them are false." Guru Granth Sahib page 1350

We know that Guru Nanak exhorted Hindus to be good Hindus and Muslims to be good Muslims.
My question is, how does this play out in everyday life?
"Good" according to what standard?

Can the Hindu who rejects the caste system, for example, be considered a Hindu at all -- much less, a "good" one? For all the variety within Hinduism, I'd say this is one of the few things on which they all agree ...

The same would hold true for a Muslim repudiating political, military jihad, or a Jew who denies the "chosen" status of his/her people ... you get the drift.

If we say that "good" is only by the standards of Sikhi, what does that mean?
Be a good representative of your own faith - but only if it complies with the values of _my_ faith?!

Please excuse me if this question has been dealt with elsewhere, and point me in the right direction.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: How to define "Respect" for other religions*



> Good" according to what standard?


 
A quote that comes to mind is _'for there is nothing either good or bad, but thinking makes it so' Hamlet_

and the standard must be Gods ofcourse.


----------



## Luckysingh (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: How to define "Respect" for other religions*

Respecting other religions is shown by not comparing or judging others according to your own faith.
If a fellow friend is a muslim,hindu or jew, then we should show respect by appreciating their beliefs, not criticising them by comparing.
Humility or nimrata in punjabi, benovolence and humbleness are other terms used to describe this quality. 
Nimrata is an important aspect in sikhism that we should have as a personality within us. This itself and conquering our ego helps us to naturally engage and conduct respect towards other religions.

Waheguru
Luckysingh


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: How to define "Respect" for other religions*



Awakeand Singh said:


> "Do not say that the Vedas and the Koran (semitic books i.e. Bible, Torah and Qur'an) are false. Those who do not contemplate them are false." Guru Granth Sahib page 1350
> 
> We know that Guru Nanak exhorted Hindus to be good Hindus and Muslims to be good Muslims.
> My question is, how does this play out in everyday life?
> ...



My view is that to be a good Hindu one must understand and comply with the Hindu faith, irrelevant to whatever faith I have


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: How to define "Respect" for other religions*

As per SGGS the persons of the Universe are basically divided into two categories ,One refered as "Gurmukh" and others as "Manmukh".
Above consideration is the only STANDARD for any person being "GOOD".
Now Gurmukh and Manmukh are clearly defined in Gurbanee.
According to Gurbanee A MANMUKH is one who does not recognise "SABADu" The WORD of GuR.
and A GURMUKH is  otherwise .

So there is no consideration of persons being Good or Bad according to Caste/Creedetc

Prakash.S.Bagga.


----------



## Awakeand Singh (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: How to define "Respect" for other religions*



Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> A quote that comes to mind is _'for there is nothing either good or bad, but thinking makes it so' Hamlet_
> 
> and the standard must be Gods ofcourse.



"God's", interpreted through whom? The only recorded case of God speaking directly to human beings, to my knowledge, was at Sinai.

Should I really take Hamlet as my moral compass? That would appear to excuse any and all behavior! _You_ say it's bad, _I_ say it's good!


----------



## Awakeand Singh (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: How to define "Respect" for other religions*



Luckysingh said:


> Respecting other religions is shown by not comparing or judging others according to your own faith.
> If a fellow friend is a muslim,hindu or jew, then we should show respect by appreciating their beliefs, not criticising them by comparing.
> Humility or nimrata in punjabi, benovolence and humbleness are other terms used to describe this quality.
> Nimrata is an important aspect in sikhism that we should have as a personality within us. This itself and conquering our ego helps us to naturally engage and conduct respect towards other religions.
> ...



What sort of respect should I have for a belief that denies the validity of _my_ beliefs, and even my identity?! Somehow, I have a hard time reconciling this with Humility.

"Good" Christians are enjoined to spread the "Good News" to one and all, and every "good" Muslim is obligated in Da'wa, spreading the faith - whether by honest or less-than-honest means. Many otherwise "good" Hindus view Sikhi as part and parcel of their own tradition. 

Jewish tradition says, "Hate the sin - not the sinner". This would seem to leave room to carry on a relationship with someone of another faith, while not condoning (or appearing to condone) tenets of that faith which directly impact mine. Is there a similar concept, backed by Gurbani?

Also, does comparing always imply criticizing? If so, where does that leave  ecumenism?


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 31, 2012)

My brother is not a Sikh, I would describe his views as dionysian, he gives little thought to Creator, and most of his thought is the pursuit of pleasure, however, even though his way of life is incompatible with my own thoughts, I respect him and his way hugely, and there have been many times his wise words have made me think again about concepts and theories. The humility comes from the non assumption that my way is the only correct way for all mankind, and also a respect for him and his way of life, some of which may be in line with Sikh thinking, his view on animals, or sexual equality, 

_What sort of respect can I have for a belief that denies the validity of my beliefs?_

The sort of respect that allows everyone to practice their faith in any manner they choose, 

Remember also that even within faiths, someone else will have a belief that denies the validity of anothers belief, and this must also be respected, but may not be agreed with


----------



## Awakeand Singh (Jan 31, 2012)

"Remember also that even within faiths, someone else will have a belief that denies the validity of anothers belief, and this must also be respected, but may not be agreed with"

... and when that someone else acts on his/her belief - and tries to undermine mine? And assumes that he/she has a license to kill me, based on my beliefs? Can this person be called a friend?! Historically, and in our day, these are not just hypothetical questions!


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 31, 2012)

You are talking about the type of people that have put the fun back into fundamentalism


----------



## Awakeand Singh (Feb 2, 2012)

... as opposed to the mental?0


----------



## Awakeand Singh (Apr 23, 2013)

Please correct me if I'm mistaken, but what we seem to be saying here is that the _person_ in question is to be respected and validated as such, apart from his _beliefs_ - with which I'm free to agree or disagree.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 23, 2013)

Awakeand Singh said:


> Please correct me if I'm mistaken, but what we seem to be saying here is that the _person_ in question is to be respected and validated as such, apart from his _beliefs_ - with which I'm free to agree or disagree.




Does disagreement mean disrespect? The question has always bemused me.  Assume I respect a "person" who says that "God created the world in 7 days." I argue with him about his belief because I disagree. Is it fair, logical, reasonable, rational to conclude that I never respected him to begin with?

Feeling "disrespected" because someone disagrees happens often on religious forums.


----------

